# real estate agent with online site



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi I am looking to rent a flat in Cairo. Do you know any good real estate agents with an online appearance? Thx


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Osman group do property rental and they are good, I rened my property with them three years ago

Egypt Real Estate - - katameya - Maadi | Zamalek | 6 of October | cairo Egypt
they cover areas like zamalek, katameya, rehab, and of course maadi

I use them for plumbing jobs too and they are professionals. Never tried to overcharge me, always fix the problem.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

thank you. This is a great help!!!!


----------

